# reuse blown insulation



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

You can rent a big vacuum that will get it out. I have never heard of reuse so not sure about that.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've sucked it out with a shop vac, bagged it and reused it. It doesn't take much to fill even a good sized shop vac though, so be prepared for a long day............... and a lot of bags.


----------

